# 275/30ZR19".



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Any one running this size on 9x19", TT, TT-S or TT RS. ?

RS4 B7 owners use this size instead of the OEM size 255/35ZR19".


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks very sexy but I think that would definitely rub when cornerning hard.


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

I mounted 275/30-19 winter tires on the OEM rim yesterday, no problem on my TT RS (stock height).

I can grab a photo if anyone is interested.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ZyBeR said:


> I mounted 275/30-19 winter tires on the OEM rim yesterday, no problem on my TT RS (stock height).
> 
> I can grab a photo if anyone is interested.


Absolutely, we need pictures. :wink:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Ballooning?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Ballooning?


Not with a 275/30ZR19", but with a 265/35ZR19" it will.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The wider the tire, the more ballooning you will see....

The uptimum tirefitment for a 9" rim is imho 265's....


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

There is no ballooning going on at the pctures above.


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in Norway at the moment, but I'll get some pictures for you in a couple of days. And no, no ballooning, it's just a little bit wider than the rim. Looks good imho.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

You can also run a 265/30ZR20" tire on a 9x20" wheel on the TT/TT-S/TT RS without a problem, al depend on the correct offset.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ZyBeR said:


> I'm in Norway at the moment, but I'll get some pictures for you in a couple of days. And no, no ballooning, it's just a little bit wider than the rim. Looks good imho.


so you also protect the rims from kerbing too!! Not bad idea.


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

vlastan said:


> ZyBeR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Norway at the moment, but I'll get some pictures for you in a couple of days. And no, no ballooning, it's just a little bit wider than the rim. Looks good imho.
> ...


Exactly, a very good opportunity to lear to "feel" the corners of the car while parking


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ZyBeR said:


> I'm in Norway at the moment, but I'll get some pictures for you in a couple of days. And no, no ballooning, it's just a little bit wider than the rim. Looks good imho.


Any luck with the pictures. :?:


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

Ahh sorry, had forgot about this thread. I'll take a few today


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry for the extremely bad pictures guys, I'll take some better ones if needed when there are some light outside and the car is cleaned.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

THX, for the pictures.
That looks like the ultimate tire size on a 9x19" wheel. :wink:

And the Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 is the ultimate tire for it.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> THX, for the pictures.
> That looks like the ultimate tire size on a 9x19" wheel. :wink:
> 
> And the Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 is the ultimate tire for it.


Seem to be hard to get in Europe though


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You should be ashamed to drive your TT so dirty. Please wash it at once and report back. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ZyBeR said:


> Sorry for the extremely bad pictures guys, I'll take some better ones if needed when there are some light outside and the car is cleaned.


So any new pictures yet. :?:


----------



## ZyBeR (Sep 21, 2011)

God your like my mom! :lol:
I'm actually getting it cleaned today 

But until then I could share a few pictures taken about a month ago, although with summer tires.


















You can find a few more of my TT and my old cars here: http://www.garaget.org/zyber


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

They are almost 3kg heavier than 265/30/19 Cup Sports......pr corner.

And they have the same section width as the 265/30/19 Super Sports....10,7"...

So by buying Cup Sports you get the same width, but saves 3 kg's pr corner.

Notice it only has a double AA code on the tire. Therefore not enough traction compared to other high performance tires.



> In 1997, the UTQG Traction Grades were revised to provide a new category of AA for the highest performing tires in addition to the earlier A, B and C grades. Previously the A grade had been the highest available and was awarded to tires that offered wet coefficients of traction above 0.47 g on asphalt and 0.35 g on concrete. Today the grades and their traction coefficients are as follows:
> 
> Traction
> Grades Asphalt
> ...


So a conslusion could be that a Pilot Super Sport tire weighs 25,82 Lbs compared to 29 lbs from the RE-11. Furthermore is the UTQG rating of the Super Sport 300 AA A, and that means it lasts 3 times as long as the test tires. Compared to 1,8 times from the RE-11. Pilot Super Sports 275/30/19 has a 10,9" section width compared to 10,7" on the RE-11.

So I cannot see anything in advantage of the RE-11. At all.....

So the ultimate tiresize seems to be a 265/30/19 Super Sport tire.  Unless you want a dedicated track tire...then its the Cup Sport in the same size. 275/30/19 Super Sports is too wide IMHO!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Not a Michelin fan, they are OK for french cars. :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Hans....they are the best tire out there....



R5T said:


> Not a Michelin fan, they are OK for french cars. :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Hans....they are the best tire out there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always have run on Bridgestone S02, awesome tire in the rain.

A lot of Dutch TT RS are running Conti's.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I have run the Conti Sport 5p's for a long time. Good daily driver tire, but for track and spirited driving, the response is not there....and the thread is very narrow compared to Michelin's.

It means they skid very easily.....especially on understeering cars.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> I have run the Conti Sport 5p's for a long time. Good daily driver tire, but for track and spirited driving, the response is not there....and the thread is very narrow compared to Michelin's.
> 
> It means they skid very easily.....especially on understeering cars.


Yeh, not a Conti fan either. :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Just bought these....

DUNLOP WIN-3D 275/30 R19 96 W XL SP WINTER SPORT 3 D

To fit my Ultraleggeras  Come summer and trackdays, then Cup Sports in 265's are going on.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Mule said:


> Just bought these....
> 
> DUNLOP WIN-3D 275/30 R19 96 W XL SP WINTER SPORT 3 D
> 
> To fit my Ultraleggeras  Come summer and trackdays, then Cup Sports in 265's are going on.


Would narrower winter tyres not have been more suitable for traction in slippery conditions?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

We dont have much snow here normally....did I live further north, then yes. Here we normally see very wet roads and motorways. So better with a lot of wet weather traction


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Just bought these....
> 
> DUNLOP WIN-3D 275/30 R19 96 W XL SP WINTER SPORT 3 D
> 
> To fit my Ultraleggeras  Come summer and trackdays, then Cup Sports in 265's are going on.


Any pictures of that. ???


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

No but I can go in the garage and take some


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

you will get more aquaplanning with the wider tyre Mule,plus the extra expence.
I stuck to 245-40-18 Conti 810 sports,maybe not as good in the snow as some tyres,but still quite sporty in the dry,so that's why I chose them.
Would take a picture but the cars at the dealers for the 5th time in 7 months,hopefully this dealer will finally get the wind noise sorted :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be getting some 265/35/19 Yoko Advan Sports as mine need replacing had them before great grip, good enough for Porsche and Bentley them good enough for the TT


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this size just for the TTRS? Would be tempted to get such a wideboy for my TTS ...


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

What's the gain over 255/35/19???


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> I will be getting some 265/35/19 Yoko Advan Sports as mine need replacing had them before great grip, good enough for Porsche and Bentley them good enough for the TT


265/35 is to big, they will also show ballooning like this.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the plate on the car....997 RS


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

i was checking out michelin super sport in 275/30/20 for my ttrs, but they seem to weigh a lot more - 27lb compared to 22.7 for the conti 5 oem 255/30/20 that came on the car


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

They cannot be used on the car....way to big and they will rub big time.

You have to go 19" to fit 275's...



dunk said:


> i was checking out michelin super sport in 275/30/20 for my ttrs, but they seem to weigh a lot more - 27lb compared to 22.7 for the conti 5 oem 255/30/20 that came on the car


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

R5T said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I will be getting some 265/35/19 Yoko Advan Sports as mine need replacing had them before great grip, good enough for Porsche and Bentley them good enough for the TT
> ...


I disagree. I have 275/30 on 19x9 rims on my 5-series and they do not look baloony.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The 265/35 do. :wink:


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

R5T said:


> The 265/35 do. :wink:


Aha, missed the 35 bit .


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

dunk said:


> i was checking out michelin super sport in 275/30/20 for my ttrs, but they seem to weigh a lot more - 27lb compared to 22.7 for the conti 5 oem 255/30/20 that came on the car


Have no idea what tyre make have ultra light weight tyres. 
But based on rain, i would choose Bridgestone Potenza S001.


----------

